# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello, new here

## mwilburt

Mike here.  New member.  Not new to Excel but having a problem I hope the braintrust here can help.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello mwilburt, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## mwilburt

Hello, Glad to be here

----------


## mwilburt

Tonight,  I've evidently done something, but I don't know what.  When I click on one cell, 4 cells hi-light.  I can't get bit to stop.  I just want to go back to clicking one single cell at a time.

----------


## JeteMc

Hello mwilburt,
The Hello... introduce yourself forum is not set up for asking questions and getting responses.
Please repost your comment from post #4 into one of the Forum: Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum sub forums, probably Excel General.
Let us know if you have any questions.

----------


## ibrahimaksakal

Hello everyone, I just became a member of the forum. I live in Turkey. I'm a computer teacher. I am improving myself on Excel. I am here to help people and sometimes to raise my own problems. I wish everyone a good day.  :Smilie:

----------


## joehalks

Hello Mike, welcome to the forum

----------

